# Spitfire GAIA



## pmountford (May 21, 2014)

Just been browsing through SoundOnSound magazine and noticed a Spitfire advert for GAIA. Can't remember hearing anything about this before. Any ideas on what it is? :shock:


----------



## G.E. (May 21, 2014)

Interesting... Sounds like a name for a choir library. :D
Could it be ? Nah...I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## The Darris (May 21, 2014)

You should take a photo and upload it here so we can see it. I am curious. Google hasn't revealed anything unfortunately so something tells me this might be a false ad by accident.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 21, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaia_hypothesis


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 21, 2014)

The Darris @ Wed May 21 said:


> You should take a photo and upload it here so we can see it. I am curious. Google hasn't revealed anything unfortunately so something tells me this might be a false ad by accident.



I think SOS often go to press a little earlier than expected - they caught out East West last month with their Drummer thing - so I think we need to brace ourselves and our wallets. Gaia - everything working together as one - presumably means the entire orchestra. In 43 mic positions.


----------



## alextone (May 21, 2014)

Isaac Asimov- Foundation series.

Sorry, a bit OT.


----------



## The Darris (May 21, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed May 21 said:


> Gaia - everything working together as one - presumably means the entire orchestra. In 43 mic positions.



Hahaha. Just when I finally grasped all the mics from Sable.


----------



## The Darris (May 21, 2014)

In all seriousness, this does sound like Spitfire title. Though, I would assume it is referring to the Greek translation to "Earth." Could be a new "Definitive" library that has an elemental style to it. Even a more organic "found" object instrument style. I don't know. Obviously this is all speculation. Regardless, they have surprised us many times over the last year with these secret libraries. 

.....choir/vocal library is much needed though.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 21, 2014)

https://www.gaiaonline.com/marketplace/ ... l/10011659


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (May 21, 2014)

Whatever GAIA is, I hope it waits until we get some BML trumpets and woods in our hands! 

My sample budget for the rest of the year is reserved for the remaining BML brass/woods libraries as there is nothing that I need more than them!


----------



## dhlkid (May 21, 2014)

Take the pic of the ad and post here.

What could it be?


----------



## pmountford (May 21, 2014)

As requested...


----------



## G.E. (May 21, 2014)

Oh,so it's like a teaser.Now I'm definitely excited.



> Gaia - everything working together as one - presumably means the entire orchestra.


Well,isn't that what BML is designed for?


----------



## The Darris (May 21, 2014)

It's a hybrid library. Which would be kinda cool to see Spitfire get into the sound design wars this year. Haha. Seeing that title on the ad does have this futuristic synthy tone to it. I hope we hear from them soon.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 21, 2014)

The Darris @ Wed 21 May said:


> Guy Rowland @ Wed May 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Gaia - everything working together as one - presumably means the entire orchestra. In 43 mic positions.
> ...



Great...I am shaking myself with laughter....


----------



## Vin (May 21, 2014)

Maybe they sampled this


----------



## JBZeon (May 21, 2014)

or this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGrsyd8vPRo


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Stiltzkin (May 22, 2014)

God I hope it's choirs...


----------



## dhlkid (May 22, 2014)

I hope it's a choir library too......


----------



## jmvideo (May 22, 2014)

The ad makes it look like a Sci-Fi theme. Hmmm...


----------



## ModalRealist (May 22, 2014)

I'd bet it's another entry into their "Signature" series (which currently has HZ Perc and Leo's Enigma). That range uses these "heavier" more "digital" fonts in its art design. I doubt it's part of Definitive or Producer Portfolio. As to exactly what it is... well, sci-fi and/or environment themes seem probable, based on the chosen imagery and typesetting.


----------



## korgscrew (May 22, 2014)

There is Soundiron Gaia which is vocal based. 

Greek female god of earth. 

Id put my money on vocal based, but not all in!


----------



## clarkus (May 22, 2014)

Apparently it's a low-flying meteorite. Or a soccer game just over the horizon.


----------



## Resoded (May 25, 2014)

The Spitfire sites front page is updated now with the same image as in the magazine, but now it changes between GAIA and JORO.

Maybe choirs? Gaia = women, Joro = men? That doesn't explain the planet sci-fi thing, but maybe the planet is a reference to "coming soon" as in "on the horizon".

Hope so! Choirs have been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## SeanM1960 (May 25, 2014)

I would LOVE for this to be a choir. Recorded at AIR? That would be sweet!

But, TBH, I was hoping that SF would at least get the Horns and Trumpets rolled out first, to compliment the low brass and bones.


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 25, 2014)

SeanM1960 @ Sun May 25 said:


> I would LOVE for this to be a choir. Recorded at AIR? That would be sweet!
> 
> But, TBH, I was hoping that SF would at least get the Horns and Trumpets rolled out first, to compliment the low brass and bones.



The first set of horns is great I love them ^^ Trumpets and the rest of the woodwinds will be lush when they eventually come!


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 25, 2014)

Jörð (or Jord) is a giantess (jötun) and goddess in Norse mythology. She is the personification of Earth. Her name means "Earth". She is also called Fjörgyn.
Jörð is the wife of Odin, king of the gods, and the mother of Thor. Her parents are Annar and Nótt.

*Source*


----------



## dadek (May 25, 2014)

i don't need a choir ATM, but i soooo need BML trumpets!!!!


----------



## SeanM1960 (May 25, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Sun May 25 said:


> SeanM1960 @ Sun May 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE for this to be a choir. Recorded at AIR? That would be sweet!
> ...



The first set is a "divisi" set --- two horns right? I think they are working on a full horn sec., no?


----------



## tmm (May 25, 2014)

Blake Ewing @ Sun May 25 said:


> Jörð (or Jord) is a giantess (jötun) and goddess in Norse mythology. She is the personification of Earth. Her name means "Earth". She is also called Fjörgyn.
> Jörð is the wife of Odin, king of the gods, and the mother of Thor. Her parents are Annar and Nótt.
> 
> *Source*



So it's two earthy female soloists?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (May 25, 2014)

erm according to this website Joro is a low class prostitute.

http://www.fitzmuseum.cam.ac.uk/gallery/yoshitoshi/glossary.html (http://www.fitzmuseum.cam.ac.uk/gallery ... ssary.html)


----------



## dhlkid (May 25, 2014)

So, possible Men Choir & Women Choir? 

I hope it recorded in AIR.


----------



## peksi (May 26, 2014)

joro = men? sounds definately masculine.

better yet if they used "jorma"


----------



## Walid F. (May 26, 2014)

Blake Ewing @ Sun May 25 said:


> Jörð (or Jord) is a giantess (jötun) and goddess in Norse mythology. She is the personification of Earth. Her name means "Earth". She is also called Fjörgyn.
> Jörð is the wife of Odin, king of the gods, and the mother of Thor. Her parents are Annar and Nótt.
> 
> *Source*



But it doesn't say Jord, it says Joro :D


----------



## jamwerks (May 26, 2014)

A sound-set for Omnisphere?


----------



## kclements (May 26, 2014)

jamwerks @ Mon May 26 said:


> A sound-set for Omnisphere?



That was my first thought. And I would love it. But I'm not sure that's it. 

cheers
kc


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 26, 2014)

Walid F. @ Mon May 26 said:


> Blake Ewing @ Sun May 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Jörð (or Jord) is a giantess (jötun) and goddess in Norse mythology. She is the personification of Earth. Her name means "Earth". She is also called Fjörgyn.
> ...



True enough, but it seems to me Joro is an anglicized spelling of the character from the brief web search results I've read through.


----------



## Resoded (May 26, 2014)

Hmm, if Joro is also a godess. Maybe Gaia = sopranos, Joro = altos?

I refuse to abandon my hopes for choirs...


----------



## korgscrew (May 26, 2014)

The is exactly what they want!

This is the total opposite to the 12 month teaser for HZ percussion.


----------



## The Darris (Jun 5, 2014)

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME. WHAT IS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 5, 2014)

You have seen the Spitfire web site, yeah? It's GAIA and JORO. Something interesting is coming!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 5, 2014)

Gaia and Joro ? 

What the heck is that ? 

Coming Soon ? When is that ? 

Mysterious Stuff .... Ok, whatever it is, it must be very cool ~o) 

I don't want to guess, since we should know Soon. .. How Soon is Soon ? 

We shall know Soon :lol:


----------



## The Darris (Jun 6, 2014)

I will make a prediction that this will be my reaction once they announce what it is. They need to hurry up.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 6, 2014)

First question will be whether its recorded wet or dry 8) Followed by why are they not finishing there full orchestra first.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 6, 2014)

What is it??!!!!!


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 6, 2014)

> First question will be whether its recorded wet or dry Cool Followed by why are they not finishing there full orchestra first.



I think Paul or Christian said at one point that they have different teams working on different product lines at the same time so this doesn't necessarily mean the BML range is being held up in any way.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jun 7, 2014)

Must be a choir...individual male and female libs.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone notice this month's S.O.S has an advert for Spitfire Audio's EARTH? Same pic in background so must be from same series. Surely an announcement must be coming soon!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 11, 2014)

World Instrument/Percussion Library, or Nature Library ?


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 11, 2014)

I bet it's the Epic Kazoo Library they recorded at Air!! I've been waiting TOO long for this!!!! Thank you, Spitfire!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izolus (Jul 11, 2014)

tekkentool @ 26th May 2014 said:


> ooh but there's still those creepy lines hinting a third one huh?
> 
> My prediction.



"I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favourite sample library on the citadel."






No matter, I'm excited for whatever they have planned


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 11, 2014)

One of Soundiron's vocal libraries is called Gaia...


----------



## playz123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Soundhound @ Fri Jul 11 said:


> One of Soundiron's vocal libraries is called Gaia...



Yup...lovely little library...and Soundiron used that title first! So not sure why Spitfire has decided to name their product Gaia as well.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not a betting person but if had to make a prediction I'd say that it's going to be some sort of eDNA (electronic DNA) with maybe the phase 1 being some sort of "Earth Organic Synthesis".


----------



## clarkus (Jul 17, 2014)

I understand the company has fans. Within limits, I'm a fan, too. But c'mon.

An advert with a name and a graphic and no further information and everyone starts to get all moist down there.


----------



## Allegro (Jul 17, 2014)

Click Sky Fade @ Sun May 25 said:


> erm according to this website Joro is a low class prostitute.



So a prostitute choir it is! Good to see something new coming to our sampling realm. :D


----------



## The Darris (Jul 17, 2014)

The Soundiron library is actually called The Voice of Gaia: Strawberry. That is hardly grounds to say that Soundiron did it first. We don't know what the library is and from the sound of things, it is going to be a series of libraries.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jul 17, 2014)

Well it wasn't just a lucky guess pmountford is having...This month's MusicTech mag has a new advert for EARTH: Organic Synthesis with a separate logo for eDNA. Still no update on SF's website but there must be an announcement in the next few days....


----------



## pmountford (Jul 17, 2014)

Darn, I've been sussed.. ~o)


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Jul 22, 2014)

I just read the description on Spitfire's site.........and I still don't know what it is. But I am throwing money at the screen.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi guys hope this clarifies somewhat:

For the last 5 years we have been mining the orchestral work we've been doing in the hall & elsewhere. 

We have used this raw "ore" to create the largest library of sound sets we've ever created. We've done this by taking each and every cherry picked sample and have put it through a number of highly idiosyncratic warping analogue and digital signal paths. This has given us a sound-set base that doesn't sound like anything else. We've not chased the pack and tried to create great dub-step out of trombones for example. We've created a whole new class of electronic instruments from an organic base. It is a totally unique principal in the creation of a new library and one that we hope will cast away the shackles of homogenised fast-food sound sets that haunts our radio waves and movie theatres at this time. This is something totally fresh.

But it doesn't stop there, we've then created a jaw dropping script and front end with staggering FX control that turns these awe inspiring raw materials, and we've set our sadistic tech-heads, and award winning producers and composers to turn it into an enormous set of sonic wrecking balls.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 22, 2014)

Falls off my chair, boom!

Lays on floor salivating, mumbling Edna, Edna, Edna


----------



## AC986 (Jul 22, 2014)

Edge of Darkness.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 22, 2014)

Spitfire Description....
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-announce-edna.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-a ... -edna.html)

It is only fair that Spitfire greets this year’s Summer blockbuster season with a block buster of our very own. For the last 7 years we have been creating the greatest orchestral sample library on the planet, played by the finest players in the finest locations curated by award winning composers.

But we didn’t appraise everyone of our original core aim. That we were gathering this delicious ore to mine the finest set of raw materials from which to create a new collection of organically synthesised sounds the likes of which the world has never witnessed.

For the last 5 years we have been cherry picking and plucking the best moments of 7 years of orchestral recordings and placing them through a series of extraordinary analogue and digital signal warp chains to create the largest sound-set of jaw dropping next-generation organic electronics we’ve ever heard.

In the final phase we used the last 8 years of scripting expertise to insert these sound sets into a revolutionary new scripting engine and GUI. We let our team of award winning composers, technologists and sadistic geeks to create a instrument -list of biblical proportions.

We call this engine eDNA = ‘ELECTRONIC DNA’, and “EARTH” is the first instalment of this new range. With a gargantuan set of patches derived from over a thousand multi sampled sound-sets.

You know how much we pride ourselves on our work, you know how our products just spring out of the box. We have never spent so long curating, creating and refining an amazing set of tools…. Hearing will be believing. But we’re not chasing the pack and trying to re-invent the wheel here. We’re not duplicating the efforts of thousands of synth sample sets that have successfully gone before us. You know where to get your indentikit, generic, mainstream & cliche’d dance and pop sounds. Herein lies a whole new generation of sounds to inspire and redefine the next generation of music makers. eDNA will do for the electronic arts what Albion did for orchestral writing.

We’re going to let PHASE#1 – EARTH drop very soon so check back with us soon as we release further pricing and tech details.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 23, 2014)

More details posted here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3807075

..and on our news page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-announce-edna.html

Best 

C.


----------

